
Jobs growth continues with lower wages - joeyespo
https://www.axios.com/most-jobs-created-since-recciu-1536269032-13ccc866-5fb0-44e8-bd14-286ae09c296f.html
======
masonic
Submitter changed the title to impky the _exact opposite_ of what the article
says:.

"On Friday, the Bureau of Labor Statistics reported that the economy continued
a 94-month jobs growth streak. It added 201,000 jobs, and the _fastest wage
growth_ since June 2009."

